

I wonder if China managed to steal Google's ssl certificates? - blackswan
http://friendfeed.com/paul/cae98f58/i-wonder-if-china-managed-to-steal-google-ssl

======
rit
No, they couldn't decrypt anything.

They'd need the private keys. And the passwords for the private keys.

